# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Ingeniería hidráulica antigua - Petra

## F. Lázaro

En este vídeo de Nat. Geographic sobre Megaestructuras Antiguas, *desde el minuto 22.30 hasta el 30:00*, se explica el sistema hidráulico de abastecimiento que diseñaron los nabateos en Petra y la protección de su monumento más importante, la Jazne, frente a las posibles riadas del arroyo que recorre el Siq. Impresionante...

----------

Jonasino (23-abr-2015),Los terrines (23-abr-2015),termopar (23-abr-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Foto de la presa que derivaba el agua del Sijk hacia el túnel artificial.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-abr-2015),Los terrines (23-abr-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Todavia nos queda mucho para aprender

----------

